# Psychology AP Video With Rubik's Items



## Fobo911 (Nov 1, 2008)

[youtube]tiUNbqwqDgw&fmt=18[/youtube]

Basically, in this project, my partner and I advertised a Spank 'Em Good surgery for the frontal lobe of the brain, especially enhancing the muscle movements and coordination of the body. It is aimed at parents who spend a lot of hard work and time doing tough everyday tasks such as chores, handling that so intense checkbook, etc.

HOWEVER, then again, this advertisement can be aimed at parents who are just very annoyed at their obnoxious kids.  You just have to spank 'em good. 

Never have I laughed so hard in class before. Maybe it was a had-to-be-there moment, but I heard constant laughter throughout the video (especially during the spanking), maybe every 5-15 seconds.  And please excuse my wahhing. =Þ

The obviously-rigged cube solve just required the fastest OLL algorithm and a U perm to solve it. 

My Magic broke earlier that day, and I was going to buy a new one anyway, so we decided to give this one a happy funeral. 

EDIT: This post might be in the wrong section (it might have belonged in the video section). So if that's where it should belong, can someone move this thread there, please?


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 1, 2008)

I think you shouldn't release your inner parents just yet 

And I really like your signature:


> The average human has one testicle and one ovary.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 1, 2008)

how to avoid treatment from spanking surgery = get a lock on bedroom door. 

seriously though, I thought it was funny.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 1, 2008)

LOL 3:30-3:45


----------



## Fobo911 (Nov 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I think you shouldn't release your inner parents just yet
> 
> And I really like your signature:
> 
> ...



But... I want my inner parent. Sniff...

Yeah, I was chuckling to myself when I read that testicle-ovary quote in my Psychology textbook, since it really is true... 



cookingfat said:


> how to avoid treatment from spanking surgery = get a lock on bedroom door.
> 
> seriously though, I thought it was funny.



Unfortunately, my partner's house doesn't have locks on the doors... There's no way out now! 



fanwuq said:


> LOL 3:30-3:45



At the wahhing and crying part?


----------



## Fobo911 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hehe, bloopers are up. =D

[youtube]JTMEbhU5ibg&fmt=18[/youtube]
[youtube]SiR9_TeZ0bE&fmt=18[/youtube]
[youtube]MGtAUC8CyIs&fmt=18[/youtube]


----------

